# i need help with photoshop cs3 lol



## MagicalWorlds (Apr 19, 2009)

i just got it and then i installed it but everytime i open it it just has a grey screen and it seys NOT RESPONDING everytime.

what do i need to do to make it work properley???

fanx for any help :wink:


----------



## neonjuice (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like it did not install correctly. I had this happen with Fireworks CS3. I just did a reinstall and all was fine.

Sounds dumb, i know, but your computer specs match what PS needs?.

A reinstall will probably sort it.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, MagicalWorlds. Welcome to TSF.

It's probably either an install issue or your computer can't handle the powerful resources required to run Photoshop. Post your specs and post if you have installed any brushes or anything into Photoshop, that could lag startup by a lot.

Thanks. Good luck. If I don't respond to your thread within 48 Hours, PM me.


----------

